# Second hand stand - RENEWED



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

*Second hand stand renewed*

I recently bought a 30 gallon with stand off of Craigslist.
It was a mess. Scarred, warped, faded.. 
So I rolled up my sleeves for a week and made something out of it. 
With some patience I took it from this 




To this in about a week. 




Still have a few things to do. I will be adding shelving this weekend. and I want to get some accents from a hobby store to detail the sides.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 22, 2011)

Great work! I hope that you found it for a good price, because that looks beyond beat up. Looking good though, I'm glad that people are recycling tanks/stands with each other rather than buying new ones each time at inflated prices (petsmart and petco)


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## jerichodrum (Mar 23, 2011)

Ajax said:


> Great work! I hope that you found it for a good price, because that looks beyond beat up. Looking good though, I'm glad that people are recycling tanks/stands with each other rather than buying new ones each time at inflated prices (petsmart and petco)


Thanks. Ajax and phys 
Yeah it was truly a wreck. 
she gave me her 30 Gallon, stand, 3 pumps, an undergravel filter, 30 gallon marineland filter, two heaters, ornaments, all her bottles of food, ick treatment.. basically everything she had for $75 *w3

I threw the filter systems away, as they both had a 1/4 inch of calcium on them. The marineland filter wouldn't turn on anyway. 
But heck, a 30 gallon and stand for $75.. 
Two gallons of vinegar and a $7 can of stain make it worth it.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That's a heck of an improvement. Great job!


----------

